# Fantasy Villain Death Match:  Round 5 and Lower Bracket Round 3



## Philip Overby (Jul 7, 2012)

On to Round 5!  Remember the winner of the Lower Bracket can still come back and win the whole thing!

Fantasy Villain Death Match - CHALLONGE!

5th Round
Magneto vs. Darth Vader 
Ganon vs. The White Witch 

Lower Bracket - 3rd Round

Lanfear vs. T-1000 
HAL vs. Predator
Voldemort vs. Khalul 
Barbossa vs. Thulsa Doom
Kefka vs. Xenomorph 
Emperor Palpatine vs. Lucifer (Supernatural) 
Soulcatcher vs. Anubis (Stargate) 
The First vs. Lord Soth 


5th Round
Magneto vs. Darth Vader - report score
Ganon vs. The White Witch - report score


----------



## Philip Overby (Jul 8, 2012)

Only got 2 votes so far.  Let's get a little bit more!


----------



## Martinus (Jul 8, 2012)

Anubis must continue to advance!  He is a god, remember!


----------

